# HAMTORTOISE



## wayne.bob (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking for an alternative to the fast pace of fast food? Then bring your appetite Ã¢â‚¬â€ and a couple of hours Ã¢â‚¬â€ down to Tortoise Burger, where your meal crawls right to your table. Have it your way Ã¢â‚¬â€ eventually.












-Wayne


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 28, 2009)

wayne.bob said:


> Looking for an alternative to the fast pace of fast food? Then bring your appetite Ã¢â‚¬â€ and a couple of hours Ã¢â‚¬â€ down to Tortoise Burger, where your meal crawls right to your table. Have it your way Ã¢â‚¬â€ eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh wow great CG effect!
McTort, anyone? For you vegetarians how about RLT--Russian, lettuce and Tomato?


----------



## laurun3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you photoshop that yourself? It looks fantastic lol


----------



## shelber10 (Jun 29, 2009)

ha ha ha thats funny


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm sorry.. I just don't see the funny in this picture!!! Yea great photo shop job and I know the picture is not real, but I spend so much time dealing with people that actually EAT turtles and actually just learned about my moms old neighbors who use to eat Gopher Tortoise..  

Not trying to be mean and maybe its just me but I don't find the picture funny at all... Maybe I am so offended because the tort looks like my Waldo?? I don't know.. I just feel the picture is in bad taste (no pun intended)..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pretty closed-minded too, when it comes to making fun of eating turtles and tortoises, however, I have to admit, you've done a great photo-shop job there. It looks so natural.

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Jun 29, 2009)

I can find humor in most things! I also see your an active member who must love reptiles/torts. We all have our own sense of humor! Good jog with the photo shop, I could never do that.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 3, 2009)

I was actually conflicted at first at the concept but chose to laugh at it especially because it made me nervous.


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2009)

I just think it would make a great Halloween costume for your tort.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 4, 2009)

wayne.bob, I too usually do not see the humor in such things. However, I find the creative part of me stand in awh of your ability. What a great job you did in creating this. And by your time and postings on the forum We all know your love of torts and turtles. But what a chance you took posting it on your tortoise forum, where it could have easily been a very negative reaction. Kudos to your Artistic, Creative talents.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 4, 2009)

great photo shop! We always joke that charlie is the perfect "hamburger sized" muffin!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2009)

I absolutely love it!! If you did it, all I can say is Wow, you did an impressive job! I am so glad you shared it with us. Made me laugh right out loud.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm still a firm believer in monkey see monkey do...


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2009)

Gulf Coast said:


> I'm still a firm believer in monkey see monkey do...



Maybe your right. I am sorry you have problems dealing with folks whom actually eat tortoises/turtles. Is this at your job? Perhaps I can see the humor in the picture, because I can step back from it or maybe because I was raised believing that some creatures are raised for food sources. I can see food animals as seperate beings from pet animals.

I am sitting here trying to think thru why I see the humor and why you don't...to fully understand both sides as it may be. I think because the tort looks active, healthy, and actually kinda happy it gives it a better feel. A shell alone would not have been for me a positive picture. So perhaps to me the tone was set as this is to be taken with a grain of salt.

I do know, I have greatly enjoyed the various comments and thoughts everybody has voiced. Makes you stop and think about how we each see and feel things differently.


----------



## jorrow (Sep 3, 2009)

I do relize this is a old post but it kinda struck a nerve a little... That pic is hilarious... That being said in some countries torts are FOOD. Cows are ancesters in India, but we eat them here in the USA. Ok so if you eat any meat I dont really think you should be offended by another persons taste or culture and espeacialy in this case just flat out humor. I mean pets and wild animal have a very broad line between them in my opinion.


----------

